# Which hand held vacuum cleaner is best for van?



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi fellow members can anyone suggest a 12v cigarette attachement vacuum cleaner to use in our van. We have a labrador dog who does loose her hair so if any of you have a dog you know what im after(a good model for picking up pet hair etc.) Price i really dont want to spend more tha £40 on a cleaner. Heres hoping. pipsqueak.


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

We use a Dirt Devil which has a rotary brush head - works well with dog hairs, but we charge it from the mains when on hook up. Does not need charging very often. Good Luck, rogerandveronica


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You beat me to it, I was going to search for an answer to this one tonight.

I'd settle for a low watt mains one (600w inverter or 700 watt genny) or one I can charge while on the road via the inverter, or failing that maybe one which would hold it's charge for a few hours use over the course of two weeks.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Ww also have a Lab so know your problem only too well.

We use a Dyson, but it is not 12V but charges up from a 150w inverter very easy, using very little power.

DYSON LINK

Richard...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

RichardnGill said:


> Ww also have a Lab so know your problem only too well.
> 
> We use a Dyson, but it is not 12V but charges up from a 150w inverter very easy, using very little power.
> 
> ...


Can I borrow yours then :lol: :lol: as I can't afford the price of those, no matter how good the seem to be


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

[/quote]

Can I borrow yours then :lol: :lol: as I can't afford the price of those, no matter how good the seem to be[/quote]

Kev, if the wife says she want's something to keep the van clean she normally gets it...lol

I did think it was expensive but after nearly 2 years it still works as good as the day we got it, having a Lab it does get used sometimes twice a day and it takes very little room up.

Rich..


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Black & Decker do a 12 volt cyclonic action (same as Dyson) for £29.99.

Its called Dustbuster Pivot auto. It folds very compact and comes with two tools and a flexible tube.

We have a 'heinz 57' black and tan hair ball maker who seems to moult 12 months a year. We find the B&D copes very well and is the best 12 volt vacuum cleaner I have used. 

I got ours from Comet about a year ago.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Black & Decker do a 12 volt cyclonic action (same as Dyson) for £29.99.


Our 3rd B&D is now in the bin - each has lasted about a year. We now have a DYSON DC30, 3x the price, 30x more suck. If it lasts 3x as long it will be good value!


----------



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*HAND HELD VACUUM CLEANER SEARCH*

Hi, thanks to all for advice i have decided that as dog hair is what i need to keep on top of that although i like the dyson it is for us too expensive ,so the dirt devil with the rotary head is the choice for us so am now going too price comparison site too find best deal. many thanks fellow motorhomers.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheapest Mains vacum from Tesco will outperform any 12 volt jobbies and combine this with a cheap inverter from Maplin or whoever has a bargain going at the time. Modified sine wave should be OK for running cheap vacums.

I have to add that we see more Dyson vacum cleaners at our local recycling centre than any others. They line them up in a long row along a wall. Not sure if this is good or bad. But My Mrs who did cleaning for old ladies for several years swears she would never have a Dyson herself. We have a Mearle jobbie and its noticeably quieter than anything else we have found.

C.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

At home, we have a Miele Cat and Dog, which has rotary attachments for getting up dog hairs (we have a Golden Retreiver).

In the van, we took up our carpet as soon as we bought the van (even pre-dog), and we use a brush :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

We went down the various vacuums road and found them all too heavy too expensive etc. We then found the rechargeable rotary brush from Lidl but others do them as well for about 7-10 quid.
Superb for not just hairs and crumbs but picks up grass even the long pieces that come in.


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

the Comet bargain model sucks - NOT 

240v out performs battery


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Not a fan of dyson !!

He made his name developing his invention with government money his factory in Wales was then closed, due to him re locating to China.

Steve


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

I've got a B&D rechargeable which works very well. However I find the best and quickest way to deal with the dog (and cat!) hair in the van is a small square of the grip matting we all use in cupboards etc to stop the rattles. Just wipe this over the carpets and its amazing what comes up - on seemingly clean carpets too!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dyson*



RichardnGill said:


> Ww also have a Lab so know your problem only too well.
> 
> We use a Dyson, but it is not 12V but charges up from a 150w inverter very easy, using very little power.
> 
> ...


Yep, I vote for the Dyson too.

Tesco were flogging them off for £60 at certain stores as there is a newer version available.

Stick with the original, you don;t need the 12v charger version (Car & Boat) if you have inverter or just use EHU.

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kipper said:


> I've got a B&D rechargeable which works very well. However I find the best and quickest way to deal with the dog (and cat!) hair in the van is a small square of the grip matting we all use in cupboards etc to stop the rattles. Just wipe this over the carpets and its amazing what comes up - on seemingly clean carpets too!


Beat me to it, we use any silicon material for the cat hairs too, it even copes with rag doll fur.

I'd be interested in the dog with rotary attachments Gerald, does it come with a strimmer too :?: :?:


----------

